
Michigan Bar exam crashes online; company points to cyberattack - Kaibeezy
https://eu.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2020/07/28/michigan-bar-exam-crashes-online-company-cites-cyberattack/5527628002/
======
Kaibeezy
Lots of speculation on Twitter. This one sums it up:

 _I 'm glad to see more people raising skepticism about whether or not there
actually was a ddos attack or whether it was just @ExamSoft 's servers failing
to handle the stress of all the applicants. I wonder how they're preparing to
handle the load nationwide in October._

